# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Server-Ausfall

## noox

Leider ist grad das Downhill-Board für ca. 1,3 Stunden ausgefallen. 

Da der Webserver-Process unüblicherweise ziemlich ausgelastet war, habe ich ihn neu starten wollen. Dabei ist dann ein Fehler aufgetreten, zu dem ich im Internet nichts gefunden habe. Lösungen zu ähnlichen Fehlern haben nicht's gebracht bzw. zu anderen Fehlermeldungen geführt. Auf Verdacht habe ich dann den Google-Sitemap-Generator deaktiviert. Das hat zwar wieder zu einer anderen Fehlermeldung geführt. Aber dazu habe ich dann eine Lösung gefunden.

----------

